# corel 14: vektoren exportieren



## lorem_ipsum (6. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hätte eine kleine Frage: Ich versuche vergeblich, Vektor-Objekte, die ich in Corel (Version 14.0) erstellt habe als Grafik mit transparentem Hintergrund zu exportieren. Leider pixeln die Grafiken alle auf - egal mit welchem Dateiformat ich den Export auch versuche (.eps, png, tiff). Hat von Euch jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann? - Vorne weg: Natürlich hab ich schon diverse Auflösungen und Bildgrößen versucht - hat aber nichts gebracht, die Konturen und die Linien zerpixelt es ziemlich...Lieben Dank schon mal für Eure Mithilfe


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt kein CD Experte und mein Wissen bezieht sich jetzt auch auf eine alt Version, aber kann man nicht beim Export von gewissen Formaten angeben ob AA (Antialising) verwendet werden soll?

Viele Grüße


----------

